# Streaming Server



## grimmis (29. März 2005)

Hi @ all
ich woltlte mir vielleicht das ANgebot zulegen mit 10 Slots.
Siehe hier 
Also mit 64Kbps.
Haltet ihr es mit 4.95€ für glaubwürdig und gut?
mfG
Max


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. März 2005)

Ich weiss nicht genau, was du vorhast...aber hast du schon mal in Betracht gezogen, dir selbst einen Shoutcast-Server zu installieren.

Falls du ne Flatrate ohne Volumenlimit hast, solltest du es auf jeden Fall mal probieren... das ist recht einfach(und kostenlos ist der Shoutcast auch).

Wenn du fix bist, brauchst diu 15min von Installation bis zum ersten Stream(bei Bedarf auch mit 320kbps)... natürlich vorher noch bei GEMA etc. anmelden


----------



## grimmis (30. März 2005)

Ja klar.
Hab ich auch schon.
Nur mit na DSL Leitung passen na max. 3-4 Leute dran.
Und ich will halt 10, vielleicht mehr.


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. März 2005)

Ahso... naja, ich hab mal rumgegoogelt, der Preis scheint so normal zu sein... wird von anderen auch geboten. Angesichts der weiteren anfallenden Gebühren ist der auch eher nebensächlich

Du musst halt wissen, ob dir (und deinen Zuhörern)64k ausreichen..ist halt a bisserl wenig.


----------



## grimmis (30. März 2005)

Haste denn zufällig noch was besseres/billigeres gefunden
Veilleicht sogar einen Anbieter, den man kennt?


----------

